# Can You Use The Original Airport Card On A G3 Running Osx 10.4.8?



## mastersk (Jan 18, 2007)

I'm currently using a USB adapter which works intermittantly. I have an original wireless card I can buy but wonder if it is compatible with the upgraded Tiger OSX 10.4.8, as the original OS for my G3 is OS9? I have to take the adapter back to the store by tommorrow to get my refund, so it's kind of an emergency. If it turns out that the original card is more reliable, then I would rather use that. Thanks, Kevin


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

Just saying 'G3' doesn't say much, you know. Are you talking about a Wallstreet, a Lombard, a Pismo, an iMac, a B&W tower, an iBook?

FWIW, though, I have an iBook G3 600 with the original Airport card running under 10.4.8. I have updated the firmware in the card so that it is running WPA as well. Steady as a rock.


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> Just saying 'G3' doesn't say much, you know. Are you talking about a Wallstreet, a Lombard, a Pismo, an iMac, a B&W tower, an iBook?
> 
> FWIW, though, I have an iBook G3 600 with the original Airport card running under 10.4.8. I have updated the firmware in the card so that it is running WPA as well. Steady as a rock.


You left out a large number of G3s. This is only to highlight the complications of the question as asked.

We need specifics in order to give you _any_ usable information upon which to act. Go to the Apple System Profiler and regurgitate here what it says there. Otherwise we're shooting in the dark.


----------



## mastersk (Jan 18, 2007)

Good point. The G3 in question is an iBook 500 MHZ power pc, 256 MB SDRAM with an original airport compatable slot. I am running tiger 10.4.8


----------



## mastersk (Jan 18, 2007)

Good point. The G3 in question is an iBook 500 mhz power pc G3.
W/ 256 mb sdram. So I assume the original airport card is indeed okay?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

mastersk said:


> Good point. The G3 in question is an iBook 500 MHZ power pc, 256 MB SDRAM with an original airport compatable slot. I am running tiger 10.4.8


Then the answer is yes...

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=106777


----------



## raggiosole (Aug 11, 2007)

Hi, 
I have a G3, 600Mhz, RAM 384 Mb with OS X 10.4.6

I just installed an original apple airport card (802.11b).

How can I update the firmware?

thanks


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 23, 2006)

raggiosole said:


> Hi,
> I have a G3, 600Mhz, RAM 384 Mb with OS X 10.4.6
> 
> I just installed an original apple airport card (802.11b).
> ...


Try Software Update.


----------

